# Iphone 8 en 2019 ?



## Lilou77 (3 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me suis décidée à m'inscrire sur votre forum que je parcourais régulièrement sans m'y inscrire et j'ai souvent trouvé des avis bien utiles ici ! 

J'aurais besoin de vos avis. Pour les 18 ans de ma filleule, nous souhaiterions lui offrir un Iphone, elle en rêve depuis longtemps, on a d'abord pensé à l'Iphone X MAIS en discutant avec elle, on se rend compte qu'elle aimerait vraiment le 8 "normal" mais on se demande si "il vaut encore le coup" en 2019 ? Niveau puissance, photos, sera t-il encore mis à jour quelques années au niveau de IOS ou risque t-il de devenir obsolète rapidement ?

Pour mieux cibler ce qui lui conviendrait, (je précise qu'elle sait qu'elle aura un Iphone on lui a demandé de choisir son cadeau) je lui ai demandé ce qui l’intéressait le plus : un téléphone compact, très bonne qualité d'appel, très bonnes photos et elle compte utiliser les réseaux sociaux habituels et consultation internet

Que pensez-vous donc de l'option Iphone 8 ? Si pas une bonne idée, le X est je suppose la meilleure option ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Juillet 2019)

Le dernier obsolète est le 6, ça te donne encore du temps, déjà tu pourras installer IOS13.
J'en acheté un ça va très bien.
Tu là NEUF en promo chez Sosh à 599€
https://shop.sosh.fr/mobile/apple-iphone-8-gris-sideral-64go


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2019)

iOS 13 est annoncé compatible avec les iPhone 6. Il y a de la marge. Actuellement pas de problème avec iOS 12.3.1.

https://www.apple.com/fr/iphone/compare/

Les caractéristiques sont très proches.

Un iPhone 8 est piloté par un processeur A11 le même que les iPhone X. Les iPhone XR et XS sont dotés du processeur A12.

La différence est l'écran (taille et qualité) et Touch ID au lieu de Face ID (perso je préfère Touch ID). Et le prix.


----------



## Lilou77 (3 Juillet 2019)

Ah me voilà rassurée pour IOS

Elle est fan du "design classique" des Iphone d'ou le fait qu'elle ne veut pas le X

Je suis rassurée alors, il tiendra encore bien la route ! 

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Juillet 2019)

Attention Moonwalker, le 6 ne prend pas IOS 13, il faut 6s ou 6plus !


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Attention Moonwalker, le 6 ne prend pas IOS 13, il faut 6s ou 6plus !



Exact !



Lilou77 a dit:


> Et niveau photo et qualité d'appel je suppose qu'il est très correct ?



Ben c'est un iPhone.

T'as deux sortes de configuration photo : l'objectif simple avec zoom numérique (8, XR) ; le grand angle avec téléobjectif et zoom optique (8+, X, XS, XSmax).

Il faut voir l'importance qu'on accorde à cet aspect. J'ai récemment fait de très belles photos avec un 8, en intérieur comme en extérieur. Mais bon, je ne suis pas un "pro" ou même un "amateur éclairé". Il y a des tests avec comparaison plein le net, notamment sur MacG.


----------



## Lilou77 (3 Juillet 2019)

Oui j'ai moi même le 8 plus et j'utilise régulièrement le zoom x2 (c'est bien ça le téléobjectif ?) personnellement je ne pourrais pas m'en passer je trouve ça vraiment chouette mais vu qu'elle veut un petit format classique, il faudra qu'elle fasse sans .....


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour,
l'iPhone 8 

Appareil photo 12 Mp
Ouverture ƒ/1,8
Zoom numérique jusqu’à 5x
Le 8 plus


Double appareil photo grand angle et téléobjectif 12 Mpx
Grand-angle : ouverture ƒ/1,8
Téléobjectif : ouverture ƒ/2,8

Zoom numérique jusqu’à 5x
Zoom optique 2x, zoom numérique jusqu’à 10x


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juillet 2019)

J’ai acheté un iPhone 8 l’année dernière, en remplacement d’un iPhone 5S qui tenait encore bien la route malgré ses 5 ans d’âge.

C’est un excellent téléphone, qui en a sous la pédale.

Vous pouvez acheter sans hésiter.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juillet 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ben c'est un iPhone.
> 
> T'as deux sortes de configuration photo : l'objectif simple avec zoom numérique (8, XR) ; le grand angle avec téléobjectif et zoom optique (8+, X, XS, XSmax).
> 
> Il faut voir l'importance qu'on accorde à cet aspect. J'ai récemment fait de très belles photos avec un 8, en intérieur comme en extérieur. Mais bon, je ne suis pas un "pro" ou même un "amateur éclairé". Il y a des tests avec comparaison plein le net, notamment sur MacG.



Après, de toutes façons, rien ne vaut un appareil photo.


----------



## Gillou75 (4 Juillet 2019)

J'ai bien un 6 moi en 2019


----------



## ibabar (4 Juillet 2019)

Tout dépend de ce qu’on fait avec la partie photo:
_ Sur les Plus/ X/ Xs, il n’y a pas de zoom optique mais 2 longueurs de focale (équivalent 38mm et 56mm), et le 8 et le XR n’ont que la focale de 38mm.
_ Le mode Portrait est sympa si on n’y regarde pas de trop près, de la même manière si l’iPhone s’en sort bien en extérieur en plein jour, ça se dégrade très vite dès que la lumière vient à manquer (lumière artificielle en intérieur, photos extérieures en soirée, ne parlons même pas de la nuit).
Et je ne parle en tant que photographe exigeant: une image bruitée ou super lissée, sur une TV 4K, ça se remarque par n’importe qui.
_ Contrairement au 8, le XR exploite les capacités de la puce A12 pour extrapoler les images et créer un faux bokeh ou débruiter les images mais il semble qu’il y ait encore beaucoup de boulot comparativement aux Pixel de chez Google.
J’attendais beaucoup de cette ingénierie logicielle pour que la qualité photo fasse un bond mais c’est encore très décevant, et optiquement vu la taille du capteur, on ne fait pas de miracle tant qu’Apple (et les autres) ne passeront pas par le soft.
_ Il va sans dire que pour visionner des images, ou plutôt les consommer et les jeter dans l’instant (puisque c’est notre tendance sociétale), le tout sur un timbre poste d’un écran de smartphone, puis diffuser sur les réseaux (dits) sociaux et que d’autres les visionnent eux-aussi sur leur timbre poste... le bloc photo d’un iPhone 5s fait largement l’affaire.

Pour l’iPhone 8 en tant que tel...
_ Je trouve que c’est un excellent smartphone encore un poil plus abouti que le 7 (qui résout surtout les problèmes de chauffe je crois), puisque ce sont les entrailles du X.
_ Pour le form-factor, il ne faut pas confondre « pas trop grand » et taille d’écran puisqu’un X a peu ou prou les mêmes dimensions qu’un 8, si ce n’est qu’il gomme les bordures et donc a un écran plus vaste (je ne dirais pas forcément plus grand car le ratio à la con de 19.5/9 façon ticket de caisse est bâtard) tout en occupant la même place dans une poche.
_ Si ta filleule veut vraiment du compact, il reste de très bonne affaires à faire sur le SE (qui a le corps d’un 5s avec les entrailles d’un 6s je le rappelle), encore bien vaillant pour iOS, plus que capable sur la partie photo (et sans cette protubérance ignoble de l’objectif), et sous les 300€. Reste à voir si l’écran n’est pas trop petit (pour taper du texte notamment).
_ Le 8 reste tout de même ancré dans le passé avec son bouton Home, et les gestures et développements vont plutôt dans le sens de la série X puisqu’il n’y a plus qu’elle de commercialisée (les 7 et 8 devraient logiquement sortir du catalogue en septembre 2019).
Je comprends qu’on veuille offrir un produit neuf, mais il n’est pas forcément inopportun de se tourner vers une super occase pour acquérir un X ou un XR. J’ai eu recours plusieurs fois à ce procédé pour des cadeaux pour mon propre filleul: il comprend très bien que les produits sont chers et que si je lui offre de la seconde main c’est qu’il aura un meilleur produit qu’un neuf au même budget


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juillet 2019)

Pour les photos, j’ai un Canon EOS 600D avec zoom 18-135 IS, payé dans les 800€ il y a 7 ans. Je suis sûr qu’il fait au moins d’aussI bonnes photos que tous les smartphones actuels à 1000€ ou plus avec leur double ou triple objectif, leurs effets logiciels,...

De toutes façons, pour faire des selfies qu’on publie sur Facebook, Instagram,... pas besoin d’un engin sophistiqué.

Quant au côté iPhone du passé de l’iPhone 8 avec son bouton Home, on s’en remet très bien.


----------



## ibabar (4 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Quant au côté iPhone du passé de l’iPhone 8 avec son bouton Home, on s’en remet très bien.


C’est le meilleur de la série des 6/ 6s/ 7/ 8, le plus abouti... mais ça n’en reste pas moins celui qui clôt cette lignée.

Dénicher une super seconde main sous garantie, ou une très bonne offre en stock ou déstockage, très bien... mais l’acheter neuf à près de 700€ me semble pour ma part un choix peu éclairé (ne serait-ce que par rapport à un XR qui peut assez facilement se trouver bradé sous cette barre des 700€).

La date de l’anniversaire ne tombe pas forcément bien mais ce n’est pas non plus le meilleur moment pour acheter un iPhone car ils se retrouveront mécaniquement baissés de prix dans 2 mois à la sortie de la nouvelle gamme.


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Juillet 2019)

Il y en a des neufs à 599€ en ce moment....(je parle du 8).


----------



## Bartolomeo (4 Juillet 2019)

Perso ... ce sera mon prochain via refurb.


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Juillet 2019)

Je viens d'en acheter un et j'en suis très satisfait. Je préfère aussi la forme du 8 par rapport au X, mais c'est aussi par habitude car j'avais un iPhone 6 (acheté le jour de la sortie en septembre 2014  ). Ma motivation était surtout pour la mémoire (16 GB), mais l'écran et les photos sont d'une superbe qualité comparé au 6 qui était déjà bon.

A mon avis il vaut encore largement la peine, d'autant plus si on le trouve à prix réduit.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2019)

Sans hésitation , je préfère le X et surtout sa Face ID .°


----------



## lostOzone (5 Juillet 2019)

Prendre un 8 ça n’est pas pertinent du tout. Le design date de l’iPhone 6. Et fait complètement daté. Le X est à peu prêt de la même taille avec en plus le zoom 2x, FaceID, un écran plus grand.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Prendre un 8 ça n’est pas pertinent du tout. Le design date de l’iPhone 6. Et fait complètement daté. Le X est à peu prêt de la même taille avec en plus le zoom 2x, FaceID, un écran plus grand.



Dans 2 ans, l’iPhone X et suivant sera daté car non compatible 5G. Pour des smartphones vendus pour la plupart à plus de 1000€, ça fait quand même un peu mal au cul. Donc un peu plus, un peu moins,...

Par ailleurs le prix n’est pas le même (la taille non plus) et un design daté n’a rien de rédhibitoire.

Donc l’iPhone 8 est un choix pertinent si on cherche un iPhone sympa, pas trop cher et qui puisse durer quelques années (même avec un design daté).


----------



## Bartolomeo (5 Juillet 2019)

Design daté certes mais réussi tout de même. Et c’est ce qui importe.
Un smartphone, c’est pas une fringue.


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Juillet 2019)

+1.


----------



## Romuald (5 Juillet 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Le design date de l’iPhone 6. Et fait complètement daté.


Sauf que si tu lisais tout tu saurais que _JUSTEMENT_ c'est pour le design que la demoiselle veut un 8 et pas un X


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Dans 2 ans, l’iPhone X et suivant sera daté car non compatible 5G..



C'est vraiment utile la 5G ? le déploiement est pour quand ?


----------



## Gillou75 (5 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est vraiment utile la 5G ? le déploiement est pour quand ?


Si tu veux voir l'effet que la 5G fera met ta tête dans le micro onde et tu comprendras...


----------



## ibabar (5 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Dans 2 ans, l’iPhone X et suivant sera daté car non compatible 5G





Himeji a dit:


> Donc l’iPhone 8 est un choix pertinent si on cherche un iPhone (...) qui puisse durer quelques années


Faudrait savoir...!? 



Jura39 a dit:


> C'est vraiment utile la 5G ? le déploiement est pour quand ?


Visiblement on peut tabler sur 2025 pour quelque-chose d’exploitable (si aucun retard de pris ce qui n’est pas gagné dans le monde obscur des opérateurs téléphoniques):
https://www.numerama.com/politique/...uel-est-le-calendrier-defini-par-leurope.html
Donc la 5G oui et 3x oui mais anticiper les équipements dès maintenant est loufoque quand on sait qu’un smartphone dure en moyenne 2 à 3 ans, et que rares sont les modèles pérennes au-delà de 6 ou même 5 ans (en prenant bien sûr en considération la date de sortie, pas d’achat: un iPhone 7 acheté neuf aujourd’hui sur le site d’Apple ne supportera pas les MàJ iOS 18 ou 19 !!).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est vraiment utile la 5G ? le déploiement est pour quand ?



C’est vraiment indispensable Face ID et le reste ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Faudrait savoir...!?



Comme dit précédemment, un peu plus, un peu moins,...


----------



## lostOzone (5 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Dans 2 ans, l’iPhone X et suivant sera daté car non compatible 5G. Pour des smartphones vendus pour la plupart à plus de 1000€, ça fait quand même un peu mal au cul. Donc un peu plus, un peu moins,...
> 
> Par ailleurs le prix n’est pas le même (la taille non plus) et un design daté n’a rien de rédhibitoire.
> 
> Donc l’iPhone 8 est un choix pertinent si on cherche un iPhone sympa, pas trop cher et qui puisse durer quelques années (même avec un design daté).



Ça ne tiens pas comme argument je parle du design extérieur. Et si le X est daté alors que dire du 8 avec son design de 3 ans de plus. 

Pour le prix rien n’a été dit. Donc je voie pas ou est le problème. Après je suis d’accord le 8 est correct par contre pour avoir du pas cher autant prendre un 7 qui va encore durer et qui est encore moins cher.

Pour moi ça serait X ou 7 et pas X ou 8. 



Romuald a dit:


> Sauf que si tu lisais tout tu saurais que _JUSTEMENT_ c'est pour le design que la demoiselle veut un 8 et pas un X



C’est précisé ou? J’ai lu 8 normal donc implicitement je comprends qu’elle ne veux pas un modèle plus et donc dans la même veine Max. Mais si on parle de 8 on peut prendre le X. Le format est très similaire. En fait la grosse différence c’est le poids. Pas la taille. Je crois que le X est un peu plus haut.



Himeji a dit:


> C’est vraiment indispensable Face ID et le reste ?



En scooter avec un casque oui car avec les Gants impossible de faire du TouchID. 
A la plage FaceID marche à travers une poche étanche pas TouchID.


----------



## lostOzone (5 Juillet 2019)

Lilou77 a dit:


> Ah me voilà rassurée pour IOS
> 
> Elle est fan du "design classique" des Iphone d'ou le fait qu'elle ne veut pas le X
> 
> ...



Désolé je n’avais pas vu ce message. Mais alors pourquoi on argumente??? Le choix est déjà fait [emoji16]


----------



## Bartolomeo (5 Juillet 2019)

La dame elle a dit qu’elle aime le design du 8 !
Et non ce n’est pas la même chose que les derniers que personnellement je n’aime pas.

On a le droit ?

On argumente pas .., on essaie d’esquiver les HS ... 
La réponse qu’on a donné est juste : oui, c’est un bon choix pour le membre qui a posé la question.


----------



## Bartolomeo (5 Juillet 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> En scooter avec un casque oui car avec les Gants impossible de faire du TouchID.
> A la plage FaceID marche à travers une poche étanche pas TouchID.


T’es sérieux là ? 

Et avec un cul posé sur la tronche ... ça marche toujours ?


----------



## daffyb (5 Juillet 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> En scooter avec un casque oui car avec les Gants impossible de faire du TouchID.
> A la plage FaceID marche à travers une poche étanche pas TouchID.


Franchement ???
En scoot t'as pas à toucher à ton tel, point.
A la plage :
1- t'as mieux à faire
2- avec un téléphone étanche, pas besoin de poche congellation


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Ça ne tiens pas comme argument je parle du design extérieur. Et si le X est daté alors que dire du 8 avec son design de 3 ans de plus.
> 
> Pour le prix rien n’a été dit. Donc je voie pas ou est le problème. Après je suis d’accord le 8 est correct par contre pour avoir du pas cher autant prendre un 7 qui va encore durer et qui est encore moins cher.
> 
> Pour moi ça serait X ou 7 et pas X ou 8



Si ça tient.

L’argument avancé contre le choix du 8 est que le design est daté, avec son Touch ID. Si on va par là, tous les modèles d’iPhone actuels seront un jour ou l’autre datés. Ce n’est pas pour ça qu’ils ne seront plus un bon choix.

Perso, j’ai investi il y a quelques jours quelques deniers dans un iPad Pro 11 pouces avec le moderne Face ID et j’en suis très content. Mais je n’ai pas l’impression de revenir à la préhistoire quand j’utilise mon iPhone 8.


----------



## ibabar (5 Juillet 2019)

Lilou77 a dit:


> *on a d'abord pensé à l'Iphone X MAIS en discutant avec elle, on se rend compte qu'elle aimerait vraiment le 8 "normal"*


CQFD 



Himeji a dit:


> C’est vraiment indispensable Face ID et le reste ?


Entre 8 et X, le reste c’est essentiellement les gestures (liées à la disparition du bouton Home), la taille d’écran, et le double capteur photo:
_ FaceID, je l’ai redécouvert sur iPad Pro où je trouve que c’est vraiment top, mais sur iPhone X (et je ne crois pas que le XS ait révolutionné la chose), c’est pour ma part « pain in the ass »... c’est lent (comparativement à TouchID2), il faut une certaine inclinaison de l’iPhone (je ne parle même pas posé à plat sur une table, mais souvent je ne l’incline pas assez quand tenu dans la main), et les situations de déverrouillage chiant sont nombreuses (sur un stand sur le tableau de bord de la voiture où je dois me « translater » donc pas top niveau sécurité, couché dans le lit avec la tête trop enfoncée dans l’oreiller, et je ne parle même pas de Pay qui est devenu une horreur: soit on fait 2 gestes - approche du TPE pour le lancer, puis on le ramène au visage pour déverrouiller puis on le repose - soit on le « prépare » mais ça merdoie souvent avec le double clic qu’il faut doser, quand auparavant, on avançait l’iPhone sur le TPE avec simplement son doigt posé sur TouchID et tout se faisait automatiquement, sans friction).
_ Les gestures, c’est une question d’habitude: j’ai plutôt une préférence pour le X avec le tout tactile plutôt que ce double-clic physique (sur un bouton haptique qui n’est plus physique !).
_ La taille d’écran: c’est plus confortable qu’un 4.7’’ car on gagne de l’affichage par exemple quand le clavier est à l’écran, mais c’est clairement pas la taille d’un 5.5’’ (je venais d’un 7 Plus) malgré la diagonale trompeusement affichée à 5.8’’ (trompeusement car les cornes sont englobées et le ratio ticket de caisse rend la lecture d’une vidéo strictement identique à un 4.7’’).
_ Le double capteur photo est un gadget sympa que j’aimais bien déjà sur le Plus: j’aurais pu m’en passer, même si ça fait la blague sur un écran, et que ça embellit un peu la piètre qualité photo d’un smartphone.



lostOzone a dit:


> Après je suis d’accord le 8 est correct par contre pour avoir du pas cher autant prendre un 7 qui va encore durer et qui est encore moins cher


Le 7 a vraiment un problème de chauffe qui parfois peut faire fondre la batterie, et l’A12 me semble mieux né, plus apte à durer (pas seulement parce qu’un an les sépare), que ce soit pour de la réalité augmentée ou de simples calculs (dans une app comme Prisma on voit clairement la différence).
La recharge par induction me paraissait gadget avant de la pratiquer et je dois dire que j’apprécie beaucoup cette facilité aujourd’hui, à tel point que je regrette que l’iPad Pro n’en fut pas pourvu.

Reste à voir le budget de @Lilou77 , et où elle veut l’acheter, car effectivement sur ces appareils qui ne sont plus derniers cris, les prix peuvent varier beaucoup.
Pour ma part je cherchais fin 2018 une bonne occase sur un 8, et j’ai finalement trouvé une super affaire sur un X qui m’est revenu à peine plus cher que les PA trouvées pour du 8: c’est ce qui m’a décidé à « upgrader » vers un X, et je ne regrette absolument pas ce choix.



lostOzone a dit:


> Mais si on parle de 8 on peut prendre le X. Le format est très similaire


Le form-factor est le même mais l’écran est plus vaste, et malheureusement le poids aussi, ou plutôt la densité: je l’ai oublié maintenant mais au départ j’avais la sensation que mon X était plus lourd que mon... 7... *Plus* ! Ou tout du moins avec un centre de gravité assez différent rendant la préhension vraiment différente.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> C’est vraiment indispensable Face ID et le reste ?


Face ID , Oui , car le système d'empreinte


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Faudrait savoir...!?
> 
> 
> Visiblement on peut tabler sur 2025 pour quelque-chose d’exploitable (si aucun retard de pris ce qui n’est pas gagné dans le monde obscur des opérateurs téléphoniques):
> ...


2025  , il reste de la marge pour choisir son iPhone , et Apple a le temps de faire évoluer ses produits


----------



## Bartolomeo (5 Juillet 2019)

Clairement ... d’ailleurs les prévisionnistes avertis annoncent qu’après le retrait du jack et du bouton home, la prochaine révolution d’  sera ... le retrait de l'écran !


----------



## peyret (5 Juillet 2019)

Pour avoir un tel comme ceci --->





.....


----------



## Bartolomeo (5 Juillet 2019)

Je pensais plus à un truc comme ça : 






Mais paraît que ça coince au niveau des negos pour l’acquisition des brevets !


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2019)

Gillou75 a dit:


> Si tu veux voir l'effet que la 5G fera met ta tête dans le micro onde et tu comprendras...



La tête ça va, mais je ne peux pas refermer la porte, donc ça marche pas.


----------



## Bartolomeo (5 Juillet 2019)

T’aurais la grosse tête toi ? Naaaaaaannnn ...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La tête ça va, mais je ne peux pas refermer la porte, donc ça marche pas.



J’avais pas pensé que le micro onde n’a pas de poignée à l’intérieur  pour fermer la porte


----------



## Romuald (5 Juillet 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> C’est précisé ou?



Post numéro 4...


Lilou77 a dit:


> Elle est fan du "design classique" des Iphone d'ou le fait qu'elle ne veut pas le X


----------



## lostOzone (5 Juillet 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> T’es sérieux là ?
> 
> Et avec un cul posé sur la tronche ... ça marche toujours ?



Oui c’est pratique. Chacun son utilisation [emoji85] 



daffyb a dit:


> Franchement ???
> En scoot t'as pas à toucher à ton tel, point.
> A la plage :
> 1- t'as mieux à faire
> 2- avec un téléphone étanche, pas besoin de poche congellation


 
En scoot ça me sert à l’arrêt avant de démarrer je pose l’iPhone sur le support et il m’a déjà reconnu. Je n’ai plus qu’à lancer Waze. C’est pratique. C’est un plus. 
Vu le nombre de posts pour des iPhone oxydés je ne tenterai pas et la pseudo certification elle n’est que pour de l’eau douce. Pas de l’eau salée.



Himeji a dit:


> Si ça tient.
> 
> L’argument avancé contre le choix du 8 est que le design est daté, avec son Touch ID. Si on va par là, tous les modèles d’iPhone actuels seront un jour ou l’autre datés. Ce n’est pas pour ça qu’ils ne seront plus un bon choix.
> 
> Perso, j’ai investi il y a quelques jours quelques deniers dans un iPad Pro 11 pouces avec le moderne Face ID et j’en suis très content. Mais je n’ai pas l’impression de revenir à la préhistoire quand j’utilise mon iPhone 8.



L’argument c’est que le design du 6 a duré 4 générations. Et il était daté sur deux choses. La surface de l’écran pas vraiment au top. Et l’utilisation d’un bouton physique qui ne l’était plus. Qui posait un problème d’ergonomie. Les gestes pour la gestion de l’interface c’est bcp plus fluide. Tout comme FaceID (sauf quand il coince). 



ibabar a dit:


> CQFD
> 
> Entre 8 et X, ...
> Le 7 a vraiment un problème de chauffe qui parfois peut faire fondre la batterie, et l’A12 me semble mieux né, plus apte à durer (pas seulement parce qu’un an les sépare), que ce soit pour de la réalité augmentée ou de simples calculs (dans une app comme Prisma on voit clairement la différence).
> ...



Globalement l’interface a été repensée pour le X. Le 8 lui hérite de ses prédécesseurs. Du coup le X est plus fluide avec les gestes et plus transparent avec FaceID.

De toute façon le choix est fait alors bon.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> L’argument c’est que le design du 6 a duré 4 générations. Et il était daté sur deux choses. La surface de l’écran pas vraiment au top. Et l’utilisation d’un bouton physique qui ne l’était plus. Qui posait un problème d’ergonomie. Les gestes pour la gestion de l’interface c’est bcp plus fluide. Tout comme FaceID (sauf quand il coince).





lostOzone a dit:


> Globalement l’interface a été repensée pour le X. Le 8 lui hérite de ses prédécesseurs. Du coup le X est plus fluide avec les gestes et plus transparent avec FaceID.



Tout cela est éminemment subjectif et n'a d'importance que pour ceux que cela préoccupe.

Au passage, quelqu'un a annoncé plus haut, et un peu vite à mon avis, que le 8 (et 8+) ne serait plus en vente l'année prochaine. Apple a effectivement arrêté la vente sur l'Apple Store d'un iPhone relativement récent qu'on ne trouve plus que chez les revendeurs tiers. Il s'agit du X, chassé des rayons par les XR et XS. 

À mon sens, il s'agit de deux gammes de produits bien distincts. À terme, le 8 est appelé à être remplacé, mais pas forcément par un X, R ou S.

Comme disait la très peu regrettée Angela Ahrendts : "Tout le monde n'a pas besoin d'un iPhone X."


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tout le monde n'a pas besoin d'un iPhone X."



Je suis de cet avis , mais après avoir gouter a l'iPhone X , je ne reviendrais pas en arrière , c'est un peu comme l'Apple Watch , je suis un amateur de très belle montre Suisse et je voyais cette montre Apple comme un gadget , je me suis lancé dans l'achat d'une Apple Watch 4 enAcier inoxydable il y a deux mois et je pensais pas la porter aussi souvent et surtout la trouver très utile


----------



## Lilou77 (16 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je revenais vous donner un petit retour, ma filleule est enchantée de son Iphone 8, la seule chose qui l'ennuie un peu est apparemment la durée de la batterie à l'usage mais comme je lui ai dis, vu la taille du téléphone, il fallait pas attendre des miracles .... 

J'avoue avoir eu du mal à mettre la main dessus, j'ai du faire 5 magasins avant d'en trouver un, je commençais à désespérer ....  Je sais qu'on peut commander en ligne mais pour des objets d'une telle valeur j'ai toujours une petite appréhension. 

Donc voilà, merci à vous pour vos réponses


----------



## daffyb (16 Juillet 2019)

Lilou77 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je revenais vous donner un petit retour, ma filleule est enchantée de son Iphone 8, la seule chose qui l'ennuie un peu est apparemment la durée de la batterie à l'usage mais comme je lui ai dis, vu la taille du téléphone, il fallait pas attendre des miracles ....
> 
> ...


Justement, en ligne, chez Apple par exemple, tu as 15 jours pour renvoyer, et si Vendeur = Fabricant, la garantie de 2 ans est plus simple.


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Juillet 2019)

Perso je l'ai acheté chez Sosh neuf, garantie 1 an, (599€), j'en suis très content,(14 jours aussi pour le renvoyer).
Quant à la batterie écoutes, j'estime que c'est vraiment correct, maintenant c'est vrai tout dépend de l'utilisation.
Je trouve que cet appareil est un bon compromis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2019)

Je trouve aussi l’autonomie de la batterie très correcte.


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Juillet 2019)

Ouaip ... à la rentrée, ce sera celui-là ou je franchis le cap chez android.
Les prix s’envolent et la concurrence fait aussi bien pour mon utilisation pour nettement moins cher.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Ouaip ... à la rentrée, ce sera celui-là ou je franchis le cap chez android.
> Les prix s’envolent et la concurrence fait aussi bien pour mon utilisation pour nettement moins cher.


Tu va rester chez Apple


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Juillet 2019)

Pas de regrets de changer de crémerie 
Tu vas nous manquer


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Juillet 2019)

L’ iPad et le mac ... je ne les lâche pas ... productifs à fond.
Mais 1000 boules pour des coups de fils, un agenda, mails, et un peu de son : faut pas être con non plus !


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Juillet 2019)

Mais tu n'as pas obligé de mettre 1000 boules ?
Mon épouse à toujours un SE et bien ça va très bien.


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Juillet 2019)

J’sais.
Mon 6S est usé ... normal je l’utilise beaucoup pour des actions simples. C’est sur iPad que je bosse beaucoup et que les nouvelles fonctions d’ iPadOS vont être appréciables. Absurdité de mettre une somme sur un smartphone.

Mon fils s’est payé le honor view 20 (avec port jack) et il n’y a pas photo en comparaison de l’iPhone 8, rapport qualité/prix.

La nouvelle génération est trop coûteuse pour ce que j’en fais ... trop grande/lourde. Même le 8 est trop cher face à la concurrence.
À mes yeux ce n’est plus justifié.

Les doubles triples objectifs j’en ai rien à cirer.

Je ne fais plus partie de la cible client Apple.
Je ne fais pas mumuse avec le smartphone ... il m’faut un appareil confortable et fin pour un travail intensif d’appels, de mails, sms.

Pour la gestion des données, FE FileExplorer existe sur androïd ... je ne vois plus rien qui me retient chez apple à part l’habitude d’ iOS sur iPhone.

Apple n’a pas l’air de vouloir sortir un modèle petite gamme ... ça s’impose, je devrais voir ailleurs.


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Juillet 2019)

Ayant lu ton analyse, bien d'accord avec toi.
Tu sais j'ai un iPhone 8  il dépasse largement mes utilités, (appels, sms et bof...) c'est juste pour pas quitter Apple, après il est vrai
 comme tu le dis qu'il y a des appareils sous Android bien plus performants.
Je ne télécharge pas, regarde pas de film, pas de musique,  bref une une utilisation basique, (photos , actualités..).
Ça me va, j'en demande pas plus.
Je suis pas  "génération née avec l'appareil dans le berceau".
J'ai appris sur le tard pour pas être trop largué


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Juillet 2019)

Ouaip question d’usage ...
Je vois pas l’interêt de voir des vidéos sur un smartphone.
Travailler des fichiers ? Ridicule ... juste besoin de les consulter sans modifier ou en de très rares occasions sinon c’est iPad.
La photo ... là je comprends mais c’est pas mon kiffe.
Jouer ? Mouais bof...

Je vois mes potes qui se sont payés le XS ... il est beau mais ils font exactement la même chose qu’avec le 4 ! Enfin presque, ils ont perdu la prise jack, plusieurs fois emmerdés lors de nos prises de son.
Ils se sont fait dépouiller et ils regrettent pour la plupart.

Franchement, la plupart des gens ne font rien de plus qu’il y a 5 ans avec mais ils sont contents... ils ont raqué 1000 boules ! 

Donc bon ... disons que j’évite de me faire torpiller l’arriere-train sous prétexte que la machine commerciale cherche à me sucer la rate !


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Juillet 2019)

Je dirais  : "c'est de la frime comme Les chinois ou les Japonais !
Tu ce que tu as décrit avec justesse, je le fais sur mon iMac.
Un téléphone sert à téléphoner, sms.. faut avouer que c'est pratique dans les cas d'urgence, le reste ??? Mon boulot pas besoin..
Je suis joignable avec mon épouse et mon fils c'est le plus important pour moi, après à chacun son usage.
Cela m'empêche pas de regarder les infos ou l'équipe
Maintenant libre à chacun d'en faire l'usage qu'il en veut


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Juillet 2019)

Yes ...

L’autre fois, mon pote me montre son nouveau XS avec son effet wouahhh...

Et la, je lui demande, c’est quoi le dernier film que t’as maté dessus ?
Le dernier fichier Excel que t’as traité ?
T’as ouvert des Dwg dessus ?
T’as retravaillé des pdf ? Des images ?

Ah ok ... t’as payé le wahouuuu 1000 balles donc ... et une fois de plus, j’ai eu le sentiment que sa meuf mourrait d’envie que je lui arrache sa robe ... mais bon, c’est un pote !


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Juillet 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> sa meuf mourrait d’envie que je lui arrache sa robe ..



Et voilà on délaisse la vraie vie, il a envie de son Xs, sa femme, je ne prononce pas mais


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Juillet 2019)

Clair, cela dépend de ton utilisation.

Ce que je fais sur mon iPhone, je pourrais très bien le faire sur Android (sauf le Face ID). La taille de l'écran est là pour jouer ou lire plus facilement des articles. C'est pour cela que je n'ai pas pris le plus, pas d'intérêt à sa grande taille d'écran. Après, il y a certains points que je préfère sur iOS que sur Android: c'est tout ce qui est fait automatiquement via iCloud ou autre. Synchronisation sms/appel quand tu es aussi sur le mac, etc ... Sur Android il doit y avoir pareil mais je n'étais pas allé aussi loin lorsque j'utilisais encore Windows avec ...

Par contre ceux qui achètent toujours le dernier iPhone juste pour le téléphone, les sms/whatsapp et fb/twitter... C'est à se poser des questions. Même pour une utilisation plus poussée, à part le passage à Face ID je n'ai rien vu comme gros plus pour passer à la génération suivante.


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Juillet 2019)

sa meuf mourrait d’envie que je lui arrache sa robe ..

Tu aurais dû, ça coute moins cher qu'un Xs


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2019)

Dans les commentaires des publications sur Facebook, les propriétaires d’iPhone se font régulièrement traiter de pigeons et ceux qui font ça s’imaginent visiblement que eux sont tranquilles avec leur smartphone Android et qu’ils paient le juste prix quand ils achètent un smartphone chinois aux caractéristiques techniques alléchantes à un prix défiant toute concurrence.

Sauf qu’eux aussi sont des pigeons.

Pigeons de Google et de la fausse gratuité de ses services.

Pigeons des fausses bonnes affaires des fabricants chinois, dont l’achat de leurs smartphones est subventionné par le gouvernement chinois (ou après c’est comme avec Google : c’est gratuit donc c’est toi le produit), ce qui permet au fabricant de casser les prix en prenant des marges très faibles.

Alors, on se fait peut-être un peu mettre avec Apple mais on sait exactement à quoi s’en tenir.

Donc Bartolomeo, si tu passes à un smartphone sous Android, ne jette pas ton stock de vaseline. Tu en auras encore besoin.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Yes ...
> 
> L’autre fois, mon pote me montre son nouveau XS avec son effet wouahhh...
> 
> ...



J'ai un iPhone X et je ne regrade jamais de film dessus , je n'utilise pas Excel dessus ( juste Numbers) 
Dwg ? c'est quoi 
Je ne travail pas avec 

Mais je le trouve sympa 

C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que j'ai fais cet achat 

Il n'y a pas de mal a ce faire plaisir


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Dans les commentaires des publications sur Facebook, les propriétaires d’iPhone se font régulièrement traiter de pigeons et ceux qui font ça s’imaginent visiblement que eux sont tranquilles avec leur smartphone Android et qu’ils paient le juste prix quand ils achètent un smartphone chinois aux caractéristiques techniques alléchantes à un prix défiant toute concurrence.
> 
> Sauf qu’eux aussi sont des pigeons.
> 
> ...


Mon ami ... je ne parle pas d'idéologie mais de pragmatisme ...
Pigeon, je le suis avec Apple, Google et consorts dès que je touche à leur produit mais pigeon de quoi ?
Je leur achète des applis ? Non
La seule que j’achète est Microsoft office.
La seule fièvre acheteuse que j’ai c’est de payer des dîners et des verres aux nanas !

Bon que je finance de gros porcs américains ou de vilains communistes chinois en achetant le matos, dans les deux cas, pas le choix et c’est du pareil au même.

Le stock que j’ai depuis le début devrait suffire surtout si je me concentre sur ce qui reste dans mon lard feuille. 

J’ai toujours payé mes iPhone autour de 500 balles et c’est le très grand Max selon moi que ça vaut pour l’utilisation que j’en fais.

Aujourd’hui, ils se rincent à mort ... next ... quand ils proposeront de nouveau un produit à un prix décent ... je reviendrai avec grand plaisir pour iOS.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Mon ami ... je ne parle pas d'idéologie mais de pragmatisme ...
> Pigeon, je le suis avec Apple, Google et consorts dès que je touche à leur produit mais pigeon de quoi ?
> Je leur achète des applis ? Non
> La seule que j’achète est Microsoft office.
> ...



Cher ami, je parle aussi de pragmatisme. L’idéologie, je m’en tape.

Avec un regard pragmatique, je constate que :

- on se fait empapaouter par Apple qui prend des marges conséquentes mais ça, on le sait.
- on se fait empapaouter par Google et ses services soi-disant gratuits et qu’en réalité on paie avec nos données personnelles que Google exploite sans vergogne et à notre insu.
- on se fait empapaouter par les fabricants chinois qui te vendent des smartphones canon à des prix défiants toute concurrence sans te dire que ton achat est subventionné par le gouvernement chinois ou que comme avec Google c’est toi le produit.

Après, c’est une question de choix et il faut en être conscient (ce qui n’est visiblement pas le cas de toutes ces personnes dont je vois les commentaires sur Facebook).

En ce qui me concerne, j’aime bien les choses claires et nettes. Et tant qu’à me faire enc... je préfère que ce soit en parfaite connaissance de cause.

Donc je préfère me faire mettre par Apple que par Google ou les fabricants chinois (et si je devais vraiment aller voir ailleurs, j’irai plutôt voir du côté de Microsoft, dont je trouve qu’ils font des produits intéressants. Le souci est que pour les smartphones ce n’est pas une alternative viable.).

Et il y a toujours moyen d’adoucir la chose.

Par exemple, quand j’ai changé d’iPhone l’année dernière, j’avoue que l’iPhone XS me tentait bien mais je trouvais délirant de mettre plus de 1000 euros dans un smartphone donc je me suis rabattu sur l’iPhone 8 que je n’ai payé « que » 689€.

Je suis très content de mon achat et je me fiche de savoir s’il y a mieux ailleurs.


----------



## Bartolomeo (17 Juillet 2019)

Si t’en est content ...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Je suis très content de mon achat et je me fiche de savoir s’il y a mieux ailleurs.




C’est exactement ce que je pense


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sans hésitation , je préfère le X et surtout sa Face ID .°



https://www.lexpress.fr/insolite/el...vol-et-oblige-l-avion-a-se-poser_1958991.html

Cela te donne raison


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> https://www.lexpress.fr/insolite/el...vol-et-oblige-l-avion-a-se-poser_1958991.html
> 
> Cela te donne raison



Je pense qu’avec Face ID elle aurait pu faire la même chose, en plaçant le téléphone face au visage de son mari.

En tout cas, elle est maline la dame.


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Juillet 2019)

Mais c'est possible aussi :la-reconnaissance-faciale-de-l-iphone-x-mise-a-mal-par-un-enfant-de-10-ans-16-11-2017-7396683.php


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Mais c'est possible aussi :la-reconnaissance-faciale-de-l-iphone-x-mise-a-mal-par-un-enfant-de-10-ans-16-11-2017-7396683.php



De toutes façons, aucun système n’est infaillible.


----------



## lostOzone (17 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Je pense qu’avec Face ID elle aurait pu faire la même chose, en plaçant le téléphone face au visage de son mari.
> 
> En tout cas, elle est maline la dame.



Si FaceID est configuré avec l’attention ça n’est pas possible ou alors il faut ouvrir le yeux de la personne.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Si FaceID est configuré avec l’attention ça n’est pas possible ou alors il faut ouvrir le yeux de la personne.


En effet , c'est impossible


----------



## Marc88 (13 Août 2019)

Je viens de prendre le 8 en reconditionné, il est top ! Les photos sont super, l'autonomie respectable, à environ 400 euros c'est raisonnable. Je m'en sers y compris au travail (même pour les photos du boulot)


----------



## chafpa (13 Août 2019)

Marc88 a dit:


> Je viens de prendre le 8 en reconditionné, il est top ! )


Je crois que je vais me laisser tenter à un peu plus de 400 roros pour un "shine" avec écran et batterie neuf.


----------

